# Silkie growth chart?



## robopetz

Hi all,

Tried to search online but, where can I find something that shows the growth stages for a silkie? Like 1 week old 2 week... 1 month... 6 months old... Etc. I kinda want to know what to expect out of my lil Sophie as she grows. Thanks!


----------



## muranofarms

I've never heard of one....but you just gave me a new project!  Thanks!

How old is Sophie?


----------



## robopetz

muranofarms said:


> I've never heard of one....but you just gave me a new project!  Thanks!
> 
> How old is Sophie?


I'll be taking weekly pics of her and recording her growth. She is about 3 weeks now.


----------



## Energyvet

I was going to suggest that. Beautiful! I'm looking forward to seeing her progress and growth. You tell us "what to expect...while your watching your chicken grow."


----------



## rob

mine is 26 weeks now. and is a lot smaller and lighter than the rest of my hens.


----------

